# ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht



## PonySlaystation (21. Mai 2012)

*ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hallo!

Ich brauche ein neues Notebook, mit dem ich auch aktuelle Spiele spielen kann.

Ich habe mich schon etwas informiert und drei Modelle in die engere Auswahl genommen.

- ASUS G75VW-T1040V
- MSI GT780PH-i7169BWW7H
- Schenker XMG P702 Pro

Allerdings hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Hat das ASUS in der Version ohne 3D ein mattes oder glänzendes Display?
2. Sind das MSI und das Schenker wirklich so laut, wie man im Netz liest?
3. Welche Grafikkarte ist besser für zukünftige Spiele geeignet?
    Geforce GTX 670m mit 3 GB oder GTX 675m mit 2 GB?

Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Bist du länger auf Reisen oder warum willst du dir solch ein Monstrum kaufen?


----------



## PonySlaystation (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Ich bin beruflich ständig unterwegs und nie lange an einem Ort.
Aber darum gehts jetzt nicht. Es muss ein Notebook her. Nur welches?


----------



## Seeefe (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Finde ich schon, denn du willst ja die Beratung  und das gehört halt mit dazu. Man wolle halt auch nachvollziehen können, warum man einen Laptop für 2000€ kauft  

Jedenfalls stimmt es, der Schenke und MSI werden unter Last lauter als der Asus. Ich würde aufjedenfall den Asus nehmen, der hat von den dreien am besten abgeschnitten: Test Asus G75V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Ob 2GB VRAM oder 3GB VRAM, macht bei einem Notebook keinen Unterschied. Die wirst du nie im leben so voll bekommen, eher sagt die Grafikkarte Nein. 2GB reichen jedenfalls dicke aus. 

LG Seeefe


----------



## PonySlaystation (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hallo.

Danke erstmal für den Beitrag.

Das G75 finde ich auch sehr gut.
Allerdings ist für mich nur die Version ohne 3D interessant. 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob da ein mattes Display verbaut ist.
Und ich will unbedingt ein mattes Display. 
Es gibt Videos vom G75 mit glänzendem Display. Aber aus anderen Ländern mit anderen Seriennummern.
Wenn das G75 ohne 3D ein glänzendes Display hat, dann ist es für mich uninteressant.
Dann lieber etwas lauter mit mattem Display.


Gruß


----------



## pringles (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

habe kurz bei geizhals reingeschaut, da steht, dass das display matt ist auch bei den shops steht das, deswegen wird das display matt sein. sieh selbst ASUS G75VW-T1040V | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Mein Favorit wäre auch der Asus
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch, verbrennt man sich nicht die Beine wenn der auf den Schenkeln liegt?


----------



## PonySlaystation (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hi.

Ich werde das gute Stück wohl meistens auf einen Tisch stellen.
Wenn ich dann im Winter keine Heizung mehr brauche, ist das auch ok.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*



PonySlaystation schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich werde das gute Stück wohl meistens auf einen Tisch stellen.
> Wenn ich dann im Winter keine Heizung mehr brauche, ist das auch ok.



Hast im winter natürlich einen Vorteil


----------



## Alex555 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Die GTX 675M ist deutlich besser, auch wenn sie weniger Vram hat (dafür mehr shader). 
Wenn du also mehr Grafikleistung willst, die GTX 675M.
Aber wieso nicht eine HD 7970M, die schlägt die GTX 675M sehr deutlich, bei gleicher TDP. 
In 3DMark 11 ist sie knapp 70% schneller, bei unigine auch, und du hast die neue Architektur (28nm, graphics core next), aber siehe selbst: 
Test Alienware M17x R4 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests , 
AMD Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 
Bei Mysn kannst du ja auch die 7970M konfigurieren!


----------



## stylezwieback (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Und in einer Woche kommt die GTX 680M!
Der Preis wird auf 7970M Niveau liegen...


----------



## PonySlaystation (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hallo!

Danke für deinen Beitrag.

Ich bin mittlerweile auch kurz davor mir ein Schenker mit 7970 zu bestellen.
Das Ding soll lange mit neuen Spielen zurechtkommen.
Aber Schenker kann im Moment wohl nicht liefern.
Auf der Seite steht was von vermutlich 2 Wochen, bis die 7970 da ist.

Und ich habe Diablo 3 hier und kann es nicht spielen

Mal schauen.


----------



## Alex555 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Die GTX 680M soll sogar angeblich (spekulationen, 3d mark 11 leaks) langsamer als die HD 7970M sein. 
Die 7970M ist ca. eine Desktop HD 7870, hat also richtig rums


----------



## PonySlaystation (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Den Newsbericht zur 680m habe ich heute auch gelesen.
Was die Leistung betrifft, scheint die 7970m zur Zeit die beste Wahl zu sein.
Schade, dass ASUS die nicht im G75 verbaut.
Das wäre die ultimative Maschine für mich.


----------



## MISTRAX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Ich würde bei deinem Budget auch auf jeden Fall ein Notebook mit einer 7970m nehmen ...
da es dass asus ja mit der karte nicht gibt guck dir doch mal das m17x r4 an  hat bei notebookcheck sehr gut abgeschnitten


----------



## PonySlaystation (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hallo!

Das Alienware hat ein glänzendes Display und ist daher leider disqualifiziert.

Edit: 

Ich habe mir mal eins konfiguriert und das ist mit den gleichen Komponenten über 300 Euro teurer als das Schenker. Das ist ein weiterer Minuspunkt.


----------



## MISTRAX (22. Mai 2012)

Ja Alienware ist immer ein bisschen teurer wegen der Marke aber dafür sind die geräte meiner meinung nach  auch besser verarbeitungsqualität Viele anschlüsse design alien FX ...


----------



## Seeefe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Alienware würd ich nicht kaufen, der Preis ist für das gebotene einfach viel zu hoch. Da bekommt man wo anders die gleiche Qualität und Verarbeitung zum besseren Preis.


----------



## PonySlaystation (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## MISTRAX (22. Mai 2012)

Preislich gesehen habt ihr natürlich recht


----------



## PonySlaystation (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Bei Schenker gefällt mir besonders gut, dass ich mir alles selbst zusammenstellen kann.
Ich habe mir schon früher immer meine Desktop-PCs selber konfiguriert und zusammengebaut.

Gibt es noch andere Anbieter, wo sowas möglich ist?

Gruß


----------



## -Riddick- (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

- hawkforce
- one
- dell


----------



## PonySlaystation (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Dann schau ich da direkt mal vorbei.

Danke!


----------



## PonySlaystation (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Also vom Ersteindruck fühle ich mich da bei Schenker besser aufgehoben.

Weiß jemand, ob noch weitere Anbieter die 7970m verbauen?

Die hats mir angetan,


----------



## -Riddick- (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hawkforce bietet die auch an ... da würde ich dann aber lieber bei Schenker kaufen. Diese Aussage beruht nur auf mein Bauchgefühl !

Ich tendiere bei meinem geplanten Kauf auch zu Schenker, ich würde nur gern mal einen der Clevos live sehen und mich von deren Qualität vorher zu überzeugen ...


----------



## mySN.de (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Wir sollten für so etwas am besten eine Schenker User Group in jeder größeren Stadt ins Leben rufen, analog zu den Linux User Groups.

Linux user group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*weiterträum*


----------



## qwerqwer99 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*



-Riddick- schrieb:


> Ich tendiere bei meinem geplanten Kauf auch zu Schenker, ich würde nur gern mal einen der Clevos live sehen und mich von deren Qualität vorher zu überzeugen ...


Es gibt Shops die Schenker-Notebooks verkaufen. Z.B. Cyberport in Berlin, Dresden, Leipzig, Dortmund und Siebenlehn.


----------



## PonySlaystation (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hallo!

Bei Schenker gibt es verschiedene w-lan-module.
Was ist da besser, Intel oder Bigfoot?

Bluetooth brauche ich eigentlich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## mySN.de (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Ich zitiere unsere FAQ zum Thema WLAN:



> Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen den WLAN-Modulen?
> 
> Die Eigenschaften der Module im Überblick:
> BIGFOOT Killer Wireless-N1102
> ...


----------



## MLenox (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

ich würde auch das schenker nehmen ist allerdings ein schöner klotz in der größe aber verarbeitungs technisch sind die verdammt gut. hab es auf der Cbit gesehen da können sich andere hersteller mal maß dran nehmen.
und wenn nimm das Bigfoot killer wlan die paar euros machen den kohl auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## PonySlaystation (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Hallo!

Also da kenne ich micht nicht so gut aus.
Kann ich das mit einer Fritzbox wlan 7170 betreiben?


----------



## pringles (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

ein einfacher intelwlanchip reicht locker aus, ein normalnutzer merkt keinen unterschied. ist eher prestige. natürlich funzen alle karten mit jedem normalen router


----------



## MLenox (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

die fritzbox nimmt alles  daran wirds nicht liegen eher an der reichweite wenn man z.b stahlbeton als zwischendecke hat da kommt es auf jeden cm antenne und empfänger an.


----------



## konopolis (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Ich würde ja nun auch gern bei Schenker zuschlagen aber leider sind die deutsche Tastatur und die 7970m nach wie vor nicht auf Lager ... :/

Gibts da evtl. nähere Informationen wie lange das noch dauern wird ??? (Ich sitz auf heißen Kohlen)


----------



## stylezwieback (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

es gibt doch einige deutsche reseller mit lagernden 7970m und besseren preisen als schenker... ich sehe das problem nicht?


----------



## konopolis (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

kannst du evtl. ein paar Beispiele nennen ? Danke


----------



## PonySlaystation (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Ich wüsste auch gerne, wo es die jetzt schon gibt.

Alle Anbieter, die ich abgeklappert habe, haben die 7970m noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## stylezwieback (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Problem: Tätigkeit für Mitbewerber ist gemäß meinem Arbeitsvertrag untersagt. 
Es gab auch nur einige - die sind schon vergriffen.
Ich warte erstmal bis zur Computex und dem GTX 680M release.


----------



## PonySlaystation (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Ich habe nochmal etwas im Netz gesucht und laut Konfigurator hat Notebookguru die ab Lager lieferbar.

Von dem Anbieter habe ich allerdings noch nie etwas gehört.

Kann jemand was zur Qualität und zum Service sagen?


Gruß


----------



## RolliH (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS G75, MSI GT70 oder Schenker XMG P702 Pro? Tipps und Berichte erwünscht*

Notebookguru ist ein Händler in Dresden.
Die Angebote der Notebooks sind gut und im persönlichen Kontakt habe ich
einen freundlichen, engagierten und kompetenten Fachmann kennengelernt.
Leider bin ich mit meiner Spitzenkonfiguration eines Clevo M980NU (18") total reingefallen.
- fehlerhafte, incompatible Treiber
- die Firewire Schnittstelle mit JMicron Treiber war garnicht nutzbar (bei Videoüberspielung fehlte oder "stotterte" der Ton,
   oder das gesamte Video ruckelte; DAW u.a. Musiksoftwareanwendungen funktionierten nicht)
- der NVIDIA 280M SLI Verbund ruckelte bei einfacher Videowiedergabe oder konnte mit VMware keine geringere Farbbandbreite
  darstellen
- das BlueRay Laufwerk konnte - naaa - keine BlueRays wiedergeben - richtig!
- bei Anruf Clevo Deutschland teilte mir ein Mitarbeiter im gebrochenen Deutsch mit, daß ich bei so billigen Laptops (3600,-€ ???)
  mit den Einschränkungen leben müßte; was für ein Glück für ihn, daß er mir nicht persönlich gegenübersaß
- zur Kontrolle für jederman; Clevo hat seit 2009 nichts an den Treibern für ihr damaliges 'Spitzenmodell' M980NU geändert

Fazit:
Hände weg von Clevo Barboone Rechnern.
Auch kompetenter Vertrieb kann nicht vor Herstellerarroganz retten.
Schenker benutzt, leider, Clevo Barboones - ansonsten ein richtig guter Vertrieb mit sinnigen Konfigurationen.
Bei MSI bin ich nicht sicher bezüglich des Grundgerätes (Barboone)
Ich halte NVIDIA (680, 780) für die bessere Wahl bezüglich Hardware, Treiber und Kompatibilität trotz obiger Erfahrung.

viele Grüße


----------

